# What a busy weekend I had :-D



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Good thing there was a breeze the other day


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

WOW, great job!

Giancarlo


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Those look nice! Why so many?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Going into the reactor business Gomer?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks *L*

why so many is easy. ..it is more economical.

Buying a small section for clear PVC is expensive...and certain items which are necessary like PVC cleaner/primer/cement seem wasted when you have soo much extra from building just one. Also, I was able to get barbs cheaper by the 10pack :-D


I only need two but will sell off the rest.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice, are those for DIY C02 or pressurized?

.dc


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

either should work..as long as you have a check valve inline


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Reactors*

Wow :shock: very nice.
Gomer's gas pipes


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Gomer, did you sell all of them? how much did you sthey sell for?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

of the 8 for sale, 4 are sold, 2 are up on aquabid with a bid and 2 more remaining to be later put up for sale or sold privately. I am selling them for $36.50 shipped.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you have any left...I want one!


----------

